# caudatum fortuna



## ehanes7612 (May 4, 2015)

will post closeups later 21-23 inch petals
First bloom seedling, five flowers


----------



## Justin (May 4, 2015)

dang dude! nice job!


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2015)

First bloom? Very nice


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 4, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Gilda (May 4, 2015)

Woot ..that's beautiful !


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 4, 2015)

First boom seedling?

What are you feeding that beast?

Congrats on a well grown plant.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 4, 2015)

Not much feeding .. Barely anything, twice a month with extremely diluted Klite.. Don't ask me how much


----------



## Migrant13 (May 4, 2015)

What a great display!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2015)

That's pretty good.  I'm afraid I would overwater the species. How often do you water it?


----------



## Clark (May 5, 2015)

Killer.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 5, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## phrag guy (May 5, 2015)

amazing,great growing


----------



## Felix (May 5, 2015)

O Fortuna! The plant and blooms are really breathtakingly great!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 5, 2015)

Felix said:


> O Fortuna! The plant and blooms are really breathtakingly great!



Velut luna, sepals variabilis?


----------



## Felix (May 5, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Velut luna, sepals variabilis?



Yes- hopefully semper crescis (but not decrescis)!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 5, 2015)

Felix said:


> Yes- hopefully semper crescis (but not decrescis)!



Agreed. If so:
Ave formosissima, gemma pretiosa,
(and who says latin is a dead language...)


----------



## naoki (May 5, 2015)

Very nice, Ed! Is this the one from Ecuagenera? If so, is it Phrag. humboldtii/popowii as indicated in the previous ST discussion? 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6120

'Fortuna' name could be coming from Fortuna Dam of Panama. In the flora checklist of Fortuna Dam, both P. humboldtii and P. caudatum are listed.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 5, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's pretty good.  I'm afraid I would overwater the species. How often do you water it?



I let it dry out a little


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 5, 2015)

naoki said:


> Very nice, Ed! Is this the one from Ecuagenera? If so, is it Phrag. humboldtii/popowii as indicated in the previous ST discussion?
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6120
> 
> 'Fortuna' name could be coming from Fortuna Dam of Panama. In the flora checklist of Fortuna Dam, both P. humboldtii and P. caudatum are listed.


Okay good to know


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 5, 2015)

if you are afraid of overwatering just grow it in really course material (as if I need to tell you). Although, Once these get this big it seems difficult to overwater ..they suck up water really fast..I have actually had problems giving it enough water..they are like paph multis (dont let that dismay you)


----------



## AdamD (May 5, 2015)

Awesome! Still growing under lights?


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 5, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Awesome! Still growing under lights?



yes


----------



## wonderlen3000 (May 7, 2015)

I have same one from Ecugenera. I pot it in small pot with lots of drainage hole/ 1/3 of the pot is lava rock and the rest bark mix with some coconut chips. I notice the roots always going keep growing on upper surface where it get dry after a day or two.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 10, 2015)

O.k.

Now thats just showing off. Lol.

Great plant.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orchideya (May 13, 2015)

Gorgeous. 
I have one from Ecuagenera too and it is just now threw out the sheath. Plant is pretty small, just one growth. How long will it take from starting a sheath to opening flower? Thanks.


----------

